# Amazon Love Making 101



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Last night when I got home from work I turned my light on on my tank like I do everynight. So anyways I was sitting across the room playing Socom for like 2 1/2 hours and the whole time they were doing the native dance of their tribe. My 2nd and 3rd biggest P's were rubbing up against each other and vibrating against each other really fast, it looked so awesome. They had both turned really dark in color and swimming around almost straight up and down tail up towards the sky. But when I looked this morning their was nothing, no eggs or anything, and now they are back to normal, normal color and everything. Not really guarding that spot either.

What was it?

Will it happen again?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

It may or may not.

There are things you can try to stimulate breeding.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> It may or may not.
> 
> There are things you can try to stimulate breeding.
> [snapback]1012889[/snapback]​


routine water changes are a good place to start, they have been known to trigger spawning.

keep us posted


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

awww, they stopped the spawn dance? that sucks, I thought for sure they were gonna get it on...play some Al Green for them and light some candles and put on some Piranha Porn!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

No they havent stopped. They are still going at it 3rd day but still nothing. Just waiting patiently. How big are the eggs? Will I be able to see them in the rock?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Slim said:


> No they havent stopped. They are still going at it 3rd day but still nothing. Just waiting patiently. How big are the eggs? Will I be able to see them in the rock?
> [snapback]1014545[/snapback]​


Depends on the color gravel, as mantis said try doing some daily water changes.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

multiple one night stands


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

the eggs are like 1 mill each, you gotta get down there and look, depending on the coulor of the gravel they can be easily missed.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

thats pretty sweet dude.. ur soo lucky!


----------



## sigurds11 (Apr 25, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend the frequent water changes or gravel cleaning once the eggs have been layed. The eggs may seem to dissapear after a few days, but the fry are actually hatching in the gravel. Within a few days you should see a few hundred swimming around. Plenty of vegitation will provide them with protection from current and light.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Slim u just got horny P's man :rasp:


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well its been since Sunday when the eggs were layed. Now there are a bunch of them with tails and little black eyes I can see them clearly. They havent started swimming yet. But they are jumping around like crazy. I started to count them and I got to 99 and then stopped. Alot of the eggs are dead though. Oh Well there are still alot of babies.
How long till they start swimming?

I have started feeding them Hikari first bites. Its a powdery food for fry.


----------

